
Dev rant: Stop abusing wildcard certs, *especially* if you're a “platform” - rmharrison
https://medium.com/@rmharrison/dev-rant-stop-abusing-wildcard-certs-3a268bc57644
======
wakeywakeywakey
It would help if you explained "why" it's a bad idea, instead of just listing
examples of stores doing it.

